

Ask HN: What apps are you most thankful for? - giologist

Since it's almost Thanksgiving here in the US, I figured I'd ask.
======
benji-york
I am very thankful for the entire GNU/Linux/Unix stack. It is an expert
interface to be sure, but for the few who have to desire to use it, its appeal
is great. And in addition, it is free (in both senses)!

------
kls
I have to agree on Evernote, also a big one I have not seen mentioned
SourceTree, probably the best DCVS client available and it's free. Netbeans
with it Chrome dev tools integration is god sent for JavaScript debugging.
Rally for PM, Google Hangout for meetings, Gas Mask for host file switching,
nginx for a quick and dirty dev web server. Chrome dev tools and Firebug.

------
jtoeman
Evernote, Dropbox, Zite, Expensify, Yelp, Flashlight (yup), Words with
Friends, Lyft, Kayak, World of Goo

Oh, and the one I built (natch): NextGuide :)

------
weef
Microsoft Office, Ultraedit, xplorer2, My Life Organized, Visual Studio 2010,
LinqPad, Snagit, HackerNode (most excellen HN reader for my iPhone)

------
zeynalov
On Mac OSX - Evernote, Google drive, Trello, Thunderbird, Skype, MS Office,
Adobe Photoshop, Transmit, Reeder, Spotify.

------
factorialboy
Linux / Unix, Ubuntu, Vim, Sublime Text 2, IntelliJ IDEA, Terminator, Synapse,
Android, Chrome and countless others.

------
jamesjguthrie
Google Maps (including the navigation function) on my Android phone. Saved me
numerous times.

------
ishbits
Emacs. CVS (if only for pushing new version control systems to be better).

------
goyalpulkit
Chrome, SourceTree, XCode, Sparrow, Skype, Paymo, Eclipse

------
dotmanish
What kind - iOS / MacOS / Android / Backend Server apps?

------
kode4fun
\- I gotta say Hacker News. I've learnt SO MUCH from it.

------
andrewhillman
yelp, i just moved to Santa Monica and it has been a life saver.

------
kirang1989
Vim, dropbox, evernote

------
eduardordm
Tor, git, nginx

------
bliksim
Cygwin

------
ericcoleman
VIM

~~~
benji-york
Indeed. Vim is a masterwork, in my opinion.

I wouldn't disagree with an Emacs user who felt the same way toward it,
either.

------
taligent
Evernote, Omnigraffle, Reeder.

